# Need advice on a plow



## 03dodgeram1500 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4.7L 4x4 with an 8 foot bed. I'd like to get a plow that can clear residential streets. It's not for a business, the city I live in is broke and the side streets don't get cleared so I'd like to be able to help out my friends and neighbors. It doesn't have to be the best plow, but I don't mind paying for things that make it convenient to use and maintain. I've never had a plow so any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Omg, this will be deleted or edited til deleted.

So you want to buy a plow, plow city streets with half ton for free? I mean you want to pay the insurance company for the proper insurance, pay the gas man for gas, pay the mechanic to repair your truck and hope you don't hurt someone, is that what ur saying?

Buy a Boss/Toro.


----------



## 03dodgeram1500 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying. 

I don't care about getting paid for plowing.

I don't care about paying for insurance.

I don't care about paying for gas.

I don't care about paying for repairs.

Yeah, I hope I won't hurt someone. 

Does that satisfy you, or do you want some other **** to be snarky about? 

I especially don't care what you think, unless you're going to give me solid advice.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll be one of those guys that "does favors", end up breaking something, probably owned by the city or another individual, and not have insurance. PLEASE, don't do your town of "friends" any favors, because it's going to cost someone for sure.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are you paying for a plow, insurance, and maintenance to get no profit in return?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

03dodgeram1500;2015063 said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't care about getting paid for plowing.
> 
> ...


Carry on then.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider a Snoway 26 series, designed for trucks like your 1500 Dodge it is heavy enough to do the job but light enough not to destroy your truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit......


----------



## 03dodgeram1500 (Aug 3, 2015)

Basher - Thanks for the serious reply.

Dieselss - I don't care about profit, rather just have a road my friends and neighbors can drive on.

Harleyjeff - Please, tell me more about myself since you seem to know so much


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I will tell you about my experience when I did this a while back when I was first starting. I did this for a private road I lived on. This was over 10 years ago. I had a 79 blazer with a plow I had just cobbled together and put on. I was going to do driveways and such, just starting out. Anyway, the town I lived in did not plow private roads. It was about ¼ mile long but wider that a normal street. I did this for 2 seasons and only a few neighbors thanked me and not one person did any sort of contribution. I blew the TH350 trans the first storm of the 3rd season. Took the trans out myself and had it rebuilt. During that time we had a big storm and my truck was still down. There were neighbors knocking on my door wondering where I was and when I am going to get someone to clear the road as a backup. I never plowed the road again. I do bid you good luck in your endeavor.
T.J.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

It is illegal for you to drop your blade on city streets, unless you are a paid city contractor


----------



## 03dodgeram1500 (Aug 3, 2015)

I get it, you're all a bunch of know-it-alls who have been there and done that. But unless you're answering the specific question I have posed, please kindly refrain from chipping in your two cents. I really don't care about your experience 10 years ago or what you think I'm going to do, you don't know a thing about me or my situation other than what kind of truck I have. So use the knowledge you do have to answer the question, or just pretend that instead of a public road I'm going to plow a 5 mile private driveway, because in the scheme of things when you're pushing the snow out of the way the snow doesn't care what the technical designation of the road is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just checking in again.

Buy Toro.


----------



## 03dodgeram1500 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks. Boss/Toro and Snoway. I'll check them out.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

red07gsxr;2015246 said:


> It is illegal for you to drop your blade on city streets, unless you are a paid city contractor


Where you live, around here DOT smiles and waves, you are even covered by the good Samaritan act while doing it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Around here they just smile as they plow ur drive in


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Snoway make a nice plow. I had a 26 series on a Ford F150 for years. It was a well made unit and no problems other than routine maintenance.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What brand plow dealers are close to you? If the roads are long, yur gonna want about 600lbs behind the axle in the bed, and throw a set of timbrens in the front end.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This reminds me of a bird thread


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Almost forgot, buy a snowdogg, that ought to save you a few bucks since you wont be getting paid for any of the plowing you're going to do


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

03dodgeram1500;2015054 said:


> the city I live in is broke


They won't be after this winter, with all the fines they'll collect from you for dropping a blade on city property.

I know......I'm a snarky, know it all. I'll go sit with Olddog and have some coffee


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

There's room on the bench. I'll take some cream and sugar with mine


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2015470 said:


> There's room on the bench. I'll take some cream and sugar with mine


This thread is a bigger joke than the upcoming bears season!

GO VIKES!


----------

